# Help overclocking e8500!



## paulnp88 (Nov 4, 2009)

So it's been a while, by a while I mean I can't even remember the last time I o'ced my system. My mobo caused everything to run hot so I could never o/c but now that I got a new mobo, cpu and ram and I want to o/c again.

These are my system specs...

Win 7 Pro X64
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
Intel Core 2 Duo e8500
Xigmatek HDT S1284 Heatsink
GSkill 2x2gb DDR2 1066 PC2 8500
EVGA Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS 640MB (might upgrade soon)
Cooler Master eXtreme Power RP-600-PCAR 600W (might upgrade soon)
Cooler Master Cosmos Case

I currently have 3x 1200rpm coolermaster fans (I think the cfm is something like 40) which I am going to replace so I can get more airflow. There is 2 at the top blowing out, and 1 at the bottom blowing in. I plan on getting 4 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185060 (2 top - exhaust) (1 rear - exhaust) (1 bottom - intake)

I currently idle at 23c and max load at 40c after about 10 minutes. This is with the side doors off and it is around 65F room temp right now. I think the new fans should help it stay at these temps with the side doors on. 

I really just need someone to help me go through the bios and let me know what needs to be changed and to what. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


```
M.I.T Settings
--------------
Robust Graphics Booster - Auto
CPU Clock Ratio - 9X
Fine CPU Clock Ratio - 0.5
CPU Frequency - 3.42GHz

CPU Host Clock Control - Enabled
CPU Host Frequency(Mhz) - 360
PCI Express Frequency(Mhz) - Auto
C.I.A.2 - Disabled

Performance Enhance - Turbo
Extreme Memory Profile - Profile1
(G)MCH Frequency Latch - Auto
System Memory Multiplier - Auto
DRAM Timing Selectable - Manual

CAS - 5
tRCD - 5
tRP - 5
tRAS - 15

Advanced Timing Control -->
tRRD - auto 4
tWTR - auto 4
tWR - auto 13
tRFC - auto 68
tRTP - auto 4
Command Rate - 0

Load-Line Calibration - Enabled
CPU Vcore - 1.3v
CPU Termination - Normal 1.2v
CPU PLL  - Normal 1.5v
CPU Reference - Normal 0.760v

MCH Core - 1.2v
MCH Reference - Normal 0.760v
MCH/DRAM Reference - Normal 0.9v
ICH I/O - Normal 1.5v
ICH Core - Normal 1.1v

DRAM Voltage - 2.0v
DRAM Termination - Auto 0.9v
Channel A Ref - Auto 0.9v
Channel B Ref - Auto 0.9v
```


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

CPU Host Clock Control - *Enabled*

CPU Host Frequency(Mhz) - *400*

Performance Enhance -* Standard*

System Memory Multiplier - *Auto*
*then enter the memory settings and set the memory multip0lier to 2.00 D
*
DRAM Timing Selectable - *Manual*

DRAM Voltage - 2.0v >>>>make sure this stays at 2.0 volts

CPU Vcore - 1.34 volts >>>>we can sneak this down later; but its a very safe voltage


this will give you 3.6ghz which is *very* easy / after setting up these settings run OCCT stress test for one hour / abort the test if temps reach 62C

provide new cpu-z sreeen shots after you have set these settings


----------



## paulnp88 (Nov 4, 2009)

So I forgot to change the Clock Ratio from 0.5 to 0.0 but was able to stably boot running at 3.8ghz. So I tested it with OCCT and came back with a highest temp of 56c. I attached the results that occt gave me so you can see for yourself.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

seems like your doing well. The E84xxx series is great for overclocking I have my E8400 at 3.91 and have had it at 4 and with what you have posted reckon you could get to the same although you probably won't notice too much difference between 3.6 and 3.91

Don't leave the case doors off as this can cause airflow issues and temperature fluctuations


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks like you have a very nice overclock going there 56C for a high is very nice!

you could shoot for 4.0 not that you will see any diff from 3.8ghz 

at 3.8ghz with great temps like that; you have a very safe and long lasting overclock going there

well done


----------



## paulnp88 (Nov 4, 2009)

I will probably stick with 3.8ghz so I can keep the temps low.

@greenbrucelee
I don't plan on keeping the side doors off, just recently finished building the computer and haven't had time to put them back on. I was just mentioning it because it affects the temps.

Thanks a lot for the help guys! That was a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

paulnp88 said:


> *That was a lot easier than I thought it would be*.




overclocking can be easy with the right spec that is! ray:


----------

